# New To Us 23Rs This Weekend!



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

It looks like we've found our first travel trailer! A pre-loved 07 23RS is waiting for us to drive out and pick it up. The unit looks to be in good shape and has 3+ years left on a comprehensive extended warranty, so it looks like a safe buy. Very exited about loading up the dirt-bikes and heading out for some weekend fun!

I will be towing with an 02 Silverado 1500HD with a 6.0 litre engine. I put a brake controller in it years ago for a week towing my brother's trailer and have since lost the instructions. There is a gain adjustment on the front of the controller, and a white lever on the side that tilts fore and aft - I think that was to level some sort of motion detector inside the device. Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the new rig. I have a 23RS and love it. It tows pretty compact but has a good amount of space inside. I don't know about the break controller. Good luck figuring it out. Look online for directions using the model make and number. You might find what you are looking for.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

David Moen said:


> It looks like we've found our first travel trailer! A pre-loved 07 23RS is waiting for us to drive out and pick it up. The unit looks to be in good shape and has 3+ years left on a comprehensive extended warranty, so it looks like a safe buy. Very exited about loading up the dirt-bikes and heading out for some weekend fun!
> 
> I will be towing with an 02 Silverado 1500HD with a 6.0 litre engine. I put a brake controller in it years ago for a week towing my brother's trailer and have since lost the instructions. There is a gain adjustment on the front of the controller, and a white lever on the side that tilts fore and aft - I think that was to level some sort of motion detector inside the device. Sound familiar to anyone?


I don't know if your controller is like mine or not. My controller has a lever to manually control the amount of braking exerted on trailer by its electric brakes. There is a wheel on the controller to adjust for amount of braking. When you need to brake harder than normal, you manually activate the lever. If the braking is gradual, you let the controller exert the pre-set amount of braking without your manual interference. 
There is no motion detection in my controller at all. Yours may be more sophisticated than mine....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

David Moen said:


> I will be towing with an 02 Silverado 1500HD with a 6.0 litre engine. I put a brake controller in it years ago for a week towing my brother's trailer and have since lost the instructions. There is a gain adjustment on the front of the controller, and a white lever on the side that tilts fore and aft - I think that was to level some sort of motion detector inside the device. Sound familiar to anyone?


Have you tried an internet search for the manual. It's probably out there somewhere.

Doug


----------



## David Moen (Jun 7, 2010)

Found the manual on-line, it's a Hayes controller, pretty straight forward.



duggy said:


> I will be towing with an 02 Silverado 1500HD with a 6.0 litre engine. I put a brake controller in it years ago for a week towing my brother's trailer and have since lost the instructions. There is a gain adjustment on the front of the controller, and a white lever on the side that tilts fore and aft - I think that was to level some sort of motion detector inside the device. Sound familiar to anyone?


Have you tried an internet search for the manual. It's probably out there somewhere.

Doug
[/quote]


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Enjoy your 23RS - we sure do. We also have the 07 model year (purchased new). It is perfect for our family of four (two DDs) and our camping friend dog - a bichon frise. Good luck.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

David Moen said:


> I will be towing with an 02 Silverado 1500HD with a 6.0 litre engine. I put a brake controller in it years ago for a week towing my brother's trailer and have since lost the instructions. There is a gain adjustment on the front of the controller, and a white lever on the side that tilts fore and aft - I think that was to level some sort of motion detector inside the device. Sound familiar to anyone?


Have you tried an internet search for the manual. It's probably out there somewhere.

Doug
[/quote]
[/quote]

Glad you were able to find the manual. That will take the guess work out of things.

Enjoy the new to you trailer.

Doug


----------

